# App bei Play-Store für bestimmte auflösungen anbieten?



## bruce85 (9. Nov 2012)

Hallo,
ich habe folgendes Problem und zwar habe ich ein Android-App von mir in Play Store rein gesetzt, nur funktioniert die darstellung mit Handys die folgende auflösungen haben (240X320, 320X480 und 480X800).
Jetzt zeigt mir Play Store an, das dieser artikel für mehr als 2000 geräte verfügbar ist, das kann nicht sein, denn ein Kollege von mir hat das Spiel mit einer höheren auflösung downloaden können.

Ich habe das Spiel für die 3 folgende auflösung fertiggestellt und wollte jetzt fragen, ob es eine andere möglichkeit gibt, diese artikel nur für diese auflösungen anzubieten?

Unter "Geräte anzeigen" kann ich auch die geräte ausschließen, bei dem es nicht läuft, das ist aber schwachsinn, da es viel zu lange dauern würde bei mehr als 2000 geräten.

Gibt es eine andere möglichkeit?

Ich bedanke mich schonmal im Voraus.

MfG


----------



## bruce85 (13. Nov 2012)

Weiss denn niemand eine lösung?

Oder wie kann ich in AndroidManifest.xml definieren, dass das Spiel nur für die 3 auflösungen funktioniert: (240X320, 320X480 und 480X800)?

MfG


----------



## D4rkscr43m (13. Nov 2012)

guck mal, ob dir die Seiten weiterhelfen:
<supports-screens> | Android Developers
<compatible-screens> | Android Developers
Supporting Multiple Screens | Android Developers

Da ich selbst nicht wirklich was in der Richtung kann, hab ich das nur kurz ergooglet.


----------



## bruce85 (14. Nov 2012)

Vielen Dank, ich werd mir das mal durchlesen.

MfG


----------

